# .exe on Mac OS 10.3 or 10.4 (PowerPC)



## applelife (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello.

I understand that .exe files are native to Windows, but I've checked out Darwine and I assume it allows you to run exe files on an Intel mac. Now what if I have a powerpc PowerMac G4 running Mac OS 10.3 and an iBook G4 running 10.4? Is there any possible way to run exe files on either of these two computers?

The main reason I want to do this is because I would like to convert some .rm and .rmvb files to a more Mac oriented file type such as .mp4 or .mov, something suitable for an iPod or just for having on my Macs. But, most of these video converting programs are for Windows. So, if you know of any programs that do this for Macs, please let me know. ^_^

Beau


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 4, 2006)

The filetypes, .rm and .rmvb, are Real Media. Download and install the MacOS X version of the *RealPlayer*.

BTW, Darwine/PPC has a long way to go and will probably never get there. You best bet for running Windows apps on a PPC-based Mac is *Virtual PC*. However, you don't need it for your stated purpose.


----------



## applelife (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah I just didn't know if there was something that converted Real files to an iPod-suitable format for Macs. I have Virtual PC on my iBook, but it's extremely slow. ^_^


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 4, 2006)

yup.  and unfortunately, that's the only way it is.  have you tried FFMpegX?  that converts every video format to any format, i hear.


----------

